# New to Kansas and Morel hunting



## zacharyhreed (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello all! I am new to Morel hunting and to the KS area and I am looking to find some peoe to go out hunting with. I am a meat scientist so I can bring along the Genoa salami I dry cured to help keep energy levels up. I live in Olathe KS. 

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## roldawg31 (Mar 19, 2015)

What got you into wanting to hunt morels? Im in the manhattan area hit me up if you come out this way


----------



## fourcap (Apr 2, 2013)

I am somewhat new to salami making and would love some input from an expert. In lawrence ks. How do I reach you?


----------



## zacharyhreed (Mar 19, 2015)

Fourcap, I would love to talk salami.  Once you understand the basics it is pretty straight forward. You can email me at zacharyhreed at gmail dot com. Cell 5032981906

I would love to trade knowledge, morel hunting for salami. Let me know.


----------



## zacharyhreed (Mar 19, 2015)

Roldawg31 I have always loved the outdoors and anywhere I move I try to find something new that interests me in the area. In Oregon I learned to dig razor clams and fish for dungeness crab. I love to fish and cook so I figured picking mushrooms would be a great fit for me. I never learned the chantrelles while in Oregon so I wanted to take advantage of the Morels.

I will let you know if I get out to the Manhattan area. When would be a good weekend and maybe I will plan a trip.

Cheers!


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Zach, welcome to KS. I work in Olathe and live in Osawatomie. I have a few places around Hillsdale lake that are generally good for a decent batch, but it's well hunted land  Also have a few prospect areas that I haven't tried yet. If you're up for it we could check them out.


----------



## zack (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm new to hunting myself I'm north of Hutchison I found 3 falsely this morning


----------



## zacharyhreed (Mar 19, 2015)

Micomikey that would be awesome. When do you think they will start popping? I was thinking about going out on Saturday morning.


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

Went out Monday evening, still nothing. I'm guessing/hoping next week we should start seeing some action. I'll be in Oklahoma this weekend, going to try to sneak away and find some woods to explore if i can 
I see your contact info above. I'll hit you up next week and we'll set something up.

If I was home this weekend I would be out for sure. You never know unless you look right?!


----------



## zacharyhreed (Mar 19, 2015)

micomikey are you up for going out this Saturday? I was thinking I would like to take my son out with me on Saturday. Let me know maybe we can hunt the Hillsdale area.


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

Get out of my head Zach!! I was going to email you today to see if you wanted to go out this weekend lol. Sounds like we're on the same page, and depending on how old your son is, absolutely bring him. I'm not as young as I used to be and need little people to get into those hard to reach areas haha :mrgreen: 

I'll hit you up on gmail for details.


----------



## broadie (Apr 9, 2015)

Micomikey and Zach I live in the Wichita area, but my dad lives near Beagle, Kansas just south of Osawatomie. I am coming up tonight until Sunday and we are going to try it out. Have you found any around there yet?


----------



## micomikey (Apr 18, 2014)

Nothing from my known spots, but I'm not convinced there's not some up somewhere, they're poppin just about everywhere else. I think this weekend is going to be a good weekend to look.


----------

